# my ride



## bigdaddy (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## quadking51 (Mar 2, 2004)

nice ride man its really clean and a good look :thumbup:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very nice Maxima :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice. :thumbup:

I'm sure you know about www.nwmaxima.com


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

shiny! ..nice choice of wheels, what are they?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i agree, very nice wheels.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet Max. Looks like 18" Volk Racing AV3's to me. 
Even if they aren't, they look good on there.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank You all...Yeah it's Volks AV3 19in. and i'm trying to sell it for $1800.w/o shipping...


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

$1800 for the Maxima...? Sweet deal. :fluffy:


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry ppl, Selling the rims w/ tires only.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like those all red tails too,


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride :thumbup: love those rims


----------

